# Sunshade for Dog house



## jkim13 (Aug 27, 2022)

It is a good time to build a sunshade for a dog.
13x10 sail is good enough to cover the doghouse.
Total cost is less than $30 but it is worth much more than that.
Jkk


----------



## VirginiaIron (Aug 27, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> It is a good time to build a sunshade for a dog.
> 13x10 sail is good enough to cover the doghouse.
> Total cost is less than $30 but it is worth much more than that.
> Jkk



That's good to give the pups shade. We'll investigate the costs, and most probably better life and appearance than the blue tarp.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 27, 2022)

Place the doghouse under a hardwood tree.

Cool shade in summer and warm sun in winter


----------

